# 04/15/09



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Well got out at daylight line out for 15 min and bam pompano got back out was raking fleas and got a whiting. No more bites so i moved closer to portofino, got my lines out there and the fish were thick had my limit in about an hour IANR and i ended up with 10 in the box. Seemed that the pomps were loving large sandfleas. Oh yeah caught a 2ft shark on a sandflea pics will be up in the AM Last but not least FLEAS WERE HARD TO FIND.












caught this beast on a sandflea 










had to leave ran out of beer 










sorting fish out










about to become DINNER


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

just my luck im at perdido and all i got was a bad sunburn and 1 pompano if i go to p-cola beach they will be happenin at johnson lol


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

can anyone tell me exactly what kind of shark that is


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks kinda like a blacktip to me, but I'm not the expert....


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

nice mess of fish!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ShaneLane (4/16/2009)*can anyone tell me exactly what kind of shark that is




Think that's a sharpnose...could be wrong.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure what type of shark that is but I caught to just like it the other day on fleas. Nice haul of fish.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

First no idea what sort of shark

Second, Yuengling and Pompano? Man I woulda been your best pal. Nice mess o fish. What hooks were you using? Any jewlery on those rigs?


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Its a Smooth Dogfish.

Nice haul, the cooler pic full of empty yingdings and pomps decided my fate for saturday. I'll be on the beach.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

heading out early in the am i use the generic walmart pomp rig with 1/0 owner circle it has orange beads but hey i used no beads also and it worked


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second smooth dogfish. Nice mess of pomps!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to see we are starting to get the Pomps showing up. There are so many of us waiting on them, that as soon as the water clears, they aren't going to stand a chance! Great job! Nice pics too!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Ha ha nice pix and catch! A 6 pack of yinglings is usualy my best fishing partner too! Thats a nice haul.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

I started getting my yuengling at Sams Club. $17.88 for a case. Six packs never enough.


----------



## fishunter (Apr 23, 2008)

watch your back dude, that was totally a landshark. by the way nice catch!


----------

